# What's your Favorite Single Malt Scotch?



## SenseiPapa (Oct 9, 2015)

I know there must be a lot of sophisticated (?) drinkers in this group of old folks.  I am particularly interested in single malt scotch.  I have my favorites, and I'd like to know what region y'all favor;  is it Islay, or Speyside, lowlands or highlands?  Any favorite distillery?  Anybody go to Scotland to have a wee dram?  Let's get this thing rollin'


----------



## Falcon (Oct 9, 2015)

Prefer bourbon or vodka.  Only time I drink Scotch is in a Manhattan.  (Rob Roy)


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 9, 2015)

Jura. And I live in Scotland.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2015)

Years ago I enjoyed scotch now and then but it was always blended. I liked Johnnie Walker Black.

As far as single malt, I tried Glen Fiddich but wasn't too impressed, no doubt  due to my uneducated palate.


----------



## imp (Oct 9, 2015)

*Un-sophisticated Drinker, Here......*

Sorry, but the only malt use with which I have been associated is that used for the brewing of beer! I recently cooked up a 6-gallon batch of wort using Briess Wheat malt extract. For some reason, this has taken two weeks to naturally carbonate, whereas usually a week suffices. 'Course, some feel beer is still "green" for awhile. Beer has definite shelf-life, however, but wine and whiskey do not!     imp


----------



## SenseiPapa (Oct 9, 2015)

Jura is also one of my favorites.  And I love Scotland.  Visited twice in the last three years.  I especially love the people.  No warmer folks anywhere!


----------



## SenseiPapa (Oct 9, 2015)

For bourbon try to find any of the Orphan Barrel bourbons.  They are outstanding!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 9, 2015)

Glenfiddich works for me!


----------



## SenseiPapa (Oct 9, 2015)

Missus and I visited the Glenfiddich distillery last fall.  Good single malts.  Bought an expression there that isn't available in the US.  Good stuff.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 10, 2015)

SenseiPapa said:


> Jura is also one of my favorites.  And I love Scotland.  Visited twice in the last three years.  I especially love the people.  No warmer folks anywhere!



It's easy to be friendly when you're 'pished'.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 10, 2015)

SenseiPapa said:


> Missus and I visited the Glenfiddich distillery last fall.  Good single malts.  Bought an expression there that isn't available in the US.  Good stuff.



I've visited a few distilleries including that one.  There are many good single malts in Scotland.  But I'm a wimp and have to add water.  Husband sips it straight.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm lucky to live right in the whisky distilling area and many of the farms round here grow barley for whisky making.
My nearest distilleries are 'Glen Garioch' pronounced 'Geery'  and Glen Deveron.  However I prefer both the Speyside and the western Isles malts.  Top of my Speyside malts is Glenfarclas 105 closely followed by 'The Glenlivit' 18 y.o.
Glenfiddich is regarded as a rather mass produced  'tourist' whisky.

Western Isles malts - Jura 'Superstition',  Laphroaig and my no.1 is Lagavulin 16 y.o.

North Scotland - Clynelish 14 y.o.    or Scapa.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 27, 2015)

Some of the thousands of whisky casks being re-furbished at the Speyside cooperage.  Bourbon and sherry casks are most commonly used.  These are repaired by highly skilled coopers ,tested and supplied to many of Scotland's distilleries.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 27, 2015)

Bruichladdich distillery on the Isle of Islay - that's a foot sticking out of the top of the tank


----------

